# Sound drivers not working, XPS 400



## dresden42 (Oct 5, 2009)

Computer: XPS 400, Windows XP

Okay, so I recently had to purhcase a new hard drive for my computer. I successfully got video driver, but the sound driver refuses to work. I know it is the correct one, for it is the one listed on the Dell website. 

I install, and even before restarting it says "There was an error during installation, your sound may not work correctly." And indeed after restarting, no sound. Help?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Did you install the chipset driver first?

What sound card do you have?
The Dell site list 3 Audio drivers

Go to the Device Manager and post ALL errors (yellow !)

Did you reinstall XP using the DEll Recovery CD or some other XP CD?
What service pack is installed (SP2, SP3)?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## dresden42 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have SP3 installed. I honestly don't know exactly what sound card I have, since I bought the computer all as one back in '06. Reinstalled with the XP CD that came with the computer. 

Dunno what the chipset driver is.

Under the device manager, it is listed as "SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC". *SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio* is the driver that should work for it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Did you download SP3 or was it on the CD?
Did you install SP3 before you installed ALL the drivers?

Bill


----------



## dresden42 (Oct 5, 2009)

the only drivers i had to get were video and audio, everything else worked fine. I downloaded SP3. I installed it before drivers.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

SP3 maybe causing the issue as it uses a different UAA driver.

You can try this, but I have had little success:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/no-sound-on-reinstallation-xp-sp3-fix-326014.html

and then uninstall and reinstall the Audio Driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=3&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=150155

Just be sure to reset the registry key if it works.

Or uninstall SP3 and do a uninstall/ reinstall of the audio driver

If that fails do a complete reinstall of XP and install ALL the drivers first before installing the SP. Make sure the first driver you do install is the Chipset driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=150654

The rest of the drivers can be found here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...NSION+400/9150&hidos=WW1&hidlang=en&TabIndex=
Bill


----------

